
A year without TV (2010) - shawndumas
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/02/year-without-tv.html
======
adaml_623
"I seriously wonder how much harm TV news is doing to society."

I wonder how you could study this question.

~~~
majmun
you must first define "harm to society". then put two groups in isolated
environment. first with tv second without tv.

